# When are San Diego Blocks released



## pornymcgee (Oct 19, 2016)

I just started a couple of weeks back. The only reason I've been able to sign up for blocks is because I've gotten lucky and been checking my app throughout the day. I've read that most cities release blocks at 10pm for the next day, I've yet to be able to see any blocks at 10pm. Does anyone know if San Diego actually releases blocks at 10pm like most other markets, or do they just randomly release them throughout the day.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins (Jul 11, 2016)

Don't know anything about San Diego block times, but I like your profile name haha


----------



## pornymcgee (Oct 19, 2016)

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Don't know anything about San Diego block times, but I like your profile name haha


Well porn is my 9-5 so i figure it's fitting


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Make sure it's actually at 10PM, as close as possible, they can easily be gone VERY quick. If you try at 10:01, that's NOT 10:00.


----------



## pornymcgee (Oct 19, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Make sure it's actually at 10PM, as close as possible, they can easily be gone VERY quick. If you try at 10:01, that's NOT 10:00.


Yeah I've been on it everyday at exactly 10. Once I see the second hand in my phone show 3 seconds before 10 I open the app, no blocks available so I refresh just in case and nothing. I refresh for a minute in case they didn't release them exactly at 10, still nothing


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Any luck yet?


----------



## edifice98 (Apr 2, 2017)

Anyone figure out when they release for San Diego? Seems completely random to me so far. I really enjoy delivering for them I just wish it was less aggravating trying to get hours.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

edifice98 said:


> Anyone figure out when they release for San Diego? Seems completely random to me so far. I really enjoy delivering for them I just wish it was less aggravating trying to get hours.


3 am and you need fast fingers


----------



## edifice98 (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks. That's interesting you say that. I woke up at somewhere between 2am and 3am one day and was able to get a 6 hour block but I thought it was just dumb luck. I will set an alarm for 3am and see how it works out.

I appreciate the info.


----------



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

Have not been seeing much. Did see two Carlsbad offers on Tuesday. Normally only get RB. Wondering if they are going to merge PL prime now offers with Carlsbad and RB


----------

